# Gargoyle prop



## 5artist5 (Jul 10, 2007)

Im making a gargoyle prop. It's paper mache right now. Im building it up this way then I think I will cover it with oil based clay to put the details in it. Once that is done I am planning to make a silicone mold so that I can cast several of them.
Any advice or comments are welcome!


----------



## Howlinmadjack (Jul 20, 2009)

Nice job so far!! How big are they going to be?


----------



## 5artist5 (Jul 10, 2007)

Around 18 inches.


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

looking great so far.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

You can't have too many gargoyles

He has a very classic look going.


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

Looking really really good even before the features are added. Can't wait to see these!


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Excellent base so far. I think it's a great idea to build a mold providing you make enough of them to justify the cost. But like Roxy said, you can't have too many gargoyles.


----------



## 5artist5 (Jul 10, 2007)

Thanks for the input. I am toying with the idea of covering it with bondo to carve the details out of instead of the oil clay. I think it may make the moldmaking process a lot easier at the expense of making the sculpting a lot harder.

Any thoughts or experience with this idea?


----------



## sickNtwisted (Sep 29, 2010)

Personally, I'd go with clay. Hopefully the mache will be strong enough to take the weight of the clay. What about paper clay? It's easy to sculpt and would bond well with to the base. 

Do you have a degasser for the silicone?


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

I love Gargoyles! 

this one's looking awesome. if you do make molds of these, id be willing to buy a couple from you. it would help justify the cost!


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

I may also be interested in buying a couple, I need 2 nice gargoyles for my cemetery fence I am building right now.


----------



## 5artist5 (Jul 10, 2007)

I started putting the clay on in some of the dry spots. Really just a test at this point to see how well it will stick. It sticks great though.
So now I need to wait for the rest of the paper mache to dry so I can cover the rest of it.
Thanks for the input!


----------



## divinedragon7 (May 29, 2009)

wonderful! can't wait to see what it looks like with the clay on it


----------



## 5artist5 (Jul 10, 2007)

I decided to take that clay off. It was the sulfur based stuff and it stinks. You have to warm it up and it stinks up the house and the sulfur smell is hard to get off of your skin. So I got the NSP type and recovered it. I have it all covered now and I have started to smooth it out.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I like his looks - definitely gargoylish


----------



## 5artist5 (Jul 10, 2007)

Thanks! Here is an update of the smoothing.


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

He's cute!


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

Very impressive. I attempted this a few years ago and just made a comical mess. Wish I could practice my way into your talent!


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

amazing!


----------



## 5artist5 (Jul 10, 2007)

Dixie said:


> Very impressive. I attempted this a few years ago and just made a comical mess. Wish I could practice my way into your talent!


I am curious what went wrong when you tried it?


----------



## 5artist5 (Jul 10, 2007)

sickNtwisted said:


> Personally, I'd go with clay. Hopefully the mache will be strong enough to take the weight of the clay. What about paper clay? It's easy to sculpt and would bond well with to the base.
> 
> Do you have a degasser for the silicone?


I dont have a degasser. I have been considering making one. I have a small vac pump but I don't know if it will be strong enough.

Any ideas?


----------



## 5artist5 (Jul 10, 2007)

I am almost done with the silicone part. Now I need to figure out how to
make a mother mold that will come away from the casting after it cures.
I think I will have to make one with many parts to it.


----------



## Allen H (Feb 13, 2010)

What are you pouring the copies up in? Plaster-Foam? that could change how you make your mother mold.


----------



## 5artist5 (Jul 10, 2007)

Well I was thinking resin,but I might try a few things like plaster and foam also.


----------

